# I need my Paxil, but what can I do for my depression?



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

For some reason, Paxil does nothing for my depression but has worked complete wonders for my IBS (almost, dare I say, curing it).One thing Paxil hasn't really helped me with is my depression. It's helped my anxiety greatly (which probably helps my IBS in turn), but it just doesn't get me motivated, and Adderall helped when I was taking it at first, but eventually it started crashing really bad.Any suggestions? I've thought of trying bupropion (Wellbutrin) or amitriptyline (Elavil) next.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you spoken to your Dr about this? It might just mean a simple dosage change...


----------



## sailorgirl16 (Dec 21, 2011)

ive got 5 boxes of unused faverin (fluvoximine 100mg x 30) im trying to get rid of/sell cheap, doc changed my medications. can post anywhere in world, $50aud for the lot, plus 12aud postage. 5 months worth of supply


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If they are unopened I would return them to the pharmacy if you can. But I am not sure it is legal to sell prescription medications yourself.. so becareful.....


----------

